# Helm für längliche / ovale Kopfform



## pefro (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

so Kofferraum vom Pfingstwochenende ausgeräumt. Alles wieder eingeräumt. Nur mein Helm taucht nichtmehr auf. Muss also irgendwo auf der Strecke geblieben sein. Gut macht nichts, er hatte seine Dienste getan.

Allerdings beginnt jetzt die Suche von Neuem und das ist bei Helmen gar nicht so leicht. Ich hab eine eher ovale/längliche Kopfform. Ich war heute früh gleich mal bei Stadler und da hat mir _KEIN_ Helm wirklich gepasst bzw. optisch getaugt. Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Helme durch die Kopfform recht weit oben sitzen und den Kopf nicht richtig umschließen 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen XC/AM Helm, der für länglichere / ovale Köpfe aus eigener Erfahrung (ich werde ja hoffentlich nicht der einzige mit so ner Birne sein...) wirklich taugt? Sachen wie Belüftung, Preis etc. sind erstmal zweitrangig.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rabofrank (14. Juni 2011)

Das selbige Problem hab ich mit meiner Birne auch.
Zur Zeit bin ich auch nach einen passenden Helm der nicht so hoch baut wie die meisten. Mir ist da der Uvex FP1 in den Sinn gekommen. Leider konnte ich den noch nicht testen. Der Las Victory Helm sieht auch recht gut aus. Leider habe ich da auch keinen Vergleich.
Zur Zeit trage ich den Casco Mares,der ist auch nicht schlecht, baut aber ziemlich breit. Was optisch auch nicht so der Bringer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (14. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mti dem Uvex Supersonic? Der aht eien sehr gute Belüftung und sie optisch auch gut aus.

http://www.uvex-sports.de/radsport/produkte/?pNavi=11&pModel=supersonic+cc
http://www.uvex-sports.de/radsport/produkte/?pNavi=11&pModel=supersonic

In echt sehen die aber besser aus,als auf den Bidlern.


----------



## pefro (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

danke für Euere Tipps! Mein Alter war auch ein Uvex, könnte also wieder passen. Den Las Victory finde ich nicht so toll, ein Visier wäre mir schon ganz recht.

War nochmal bei nem Händler, aber das war auch nichts...  Also hab ich mir mal paar Helme online bestellt. 








KED war mir von der Firma (Made in Germany) und der Helmausstattung her sehr sympathisch. Allerdings muss ich den Neo Visor wieder zurückschicken, der ist wohl eher was für runde Köpfe und sehr groß. Schade!







Der MET Terra ist neben dem KED liegend schon fast winzig. Passt aber gut auf meinen Kopf und trägt durch seine geringen Ausmaße nicht zu sehr auf -> Tipp, für länglichere Köpfe, bisher der beste Helm - und ich hatte mittlerweile sicher 10 Stück auf 

Ich warte jetzt noch auf einen Uvex und einen Scott, danach entscheide ich mich. Ergebnis tippe ich hier noch rein, vielleicht hilfts den ein- oder anderen bei seiner Auswahl.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Sardic (17. Juni 2011)

Der Met wird in Italien hergestellt und hat ne gute Quali,allerdings haben erst die 2011 Helme ein Rädchen hinten,die älteren Modeele haben so ein Schiebedings.

Der Met ist allerdings sehr Flach egschnitten,daher für Menshcen mit Hoher Stirn ehr ungeignet.


----------



## pefro (17. Juni 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Der Met ist allerdings sehr Flach egschnitten,daher für Menshcen mit Hoher Stirn ehr ungeignet.



Dem würde ich widersprechen. Der Vorteil des Mets liegt gerade darin, dass er nicht so "hoch oben" am Kopf thront, wie manch ein anderer. Durch die flache Form trägt er weniger auf, dass empfinde ich als sehr positiv.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bensei (18. Juli 2011)

Hi Peter,

hast du schon weitere Helme getestet?
Habe mir mal den Terra bestellt und bin gespannt wie der passt.

Grüße Bensei


----------



## pefro (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bensei!

Ja, ich war noch etwas in den Shops unterwegs, hier mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung der Odyssee 

- Met Veleno: Passt ebenfalls sehr gut, vielleicht noch nen Ticken besser als der Terra, fällt allerdings auch etwas voluminöser aus.

- Uvex XP1: Passt auch gut, umschließt den Kopf mehr, als die Mets, weil er ein AllMountain Helm ist - also etwas anderes Tragegefühl, vielleicht aber auch mehr Sicherheit.

- Cratoni Rocket: Passt wie angegossen, ist superleicht (nur 195g) und war bei meinem Händler auf 50 reduziert. Der ists dann geworden.

Nicht gepasst haben:

- Scott Karma: Fällt wesentlich größer aus, als angegeben, konnt ich nichmal richtig zudrehen

- Lazer Oasis: Hat mich von allem am meisten überzeugt. Tolles Verstell & Verschlußsystem, super verarbeitet. Aber leider nicht die richtige Passform.

- Alpina Mythos & Catlike Vacuum:






Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bensei (21. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Infos!
Gestern kam der Cratoni an. Leider passt der nicht auf meinen Kopf...
Die Suche geht weiter


----------



## pefro (21. Juli 2011)

Bensei schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> Gestern kam der Cartoni an. Leider passt der nicht auf meinen Kopf...
> Die Suche geht weiter



ah verdammt. der passt gar nicht oder sieht dämlich aus?


----------



## Bensei (21. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus aber meine Kopfform ist wohl etwas speziell.
Vorne und an den Seiten könnte er passen aber ich bekomme den hinten gar nicht runter gedrückt.
Da schein mein Kopf nach hinten ein wenig breiter zu sein als vorne... ggf. bestelle ich mir noch eine Nummer großer und probiere es erneut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (22. Juli 2011)

Ok, ist schon ne diffizile Angelegenheit, das Ganze 

Evtl. lohnen die Uvex Helme mal nen Blick, die haben einen breiteren Verstell- / Größenbereich.


----------



## Sardic (22. Juli 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Dem würde ich widersprechen. Der Vorteil des Mets liegt gerade darin, dass er nicht so "hoch oben" am Kopf thront, wie manch ein anderer. Durch die flache Form trägt er weniger auf, dass empfinde ich als sehr positiv.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


Hmm,vielen Kunden von mri sitzt der Helm ,bei einer hohen Stirn,zu hoch.


Den Supersonic hast du nicht probiert?


----------



## Bensei (22. Juli 2011)

Noch nicht, Uvex Supersonic und XP werde ich noch testen.


----------



## pefro (23. Juli 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Hmm,vielen Kunden von mri sitzt der Helm ,bei einer hohen Stirn,zu hoch.
> 
> 
> Den Supersonic hast du nicht probiert?



Wenn Du einen Laden oder ähnliches hast, hast Du da sicher mehr Erfahrung - ich kann da nur von meinem eigenen Kopf sprechen, der anscheinend keine 08/15 Form hat   . Auf den passt der Terra super, trägt nicht so auf der Veleno sitzt ein bisschen tiefer, ist allerdings auch etwas voluminöser. Verglichen mit anderen sind aber beide top.

Der Supersonic ist mir irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen. Den hatte ich aber vor Ewigkeiten schonmal und deshalb kanns sein, dass der auch gut passt!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bikeschreck (23. Juli 2011)

Probiere mal den hier:

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/832f0736a1d64d93e9cca6193268c552/Met Predatore MTB-Helm XL.html

Ein Bekannter hat auch einen länglichen Kopf, bei dem hat er gepasst.


----------



## Sardic (24. Juli 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Laden oder ähnliches hast, hast Du da sicher mehr Erfahrung - ich kann da nur von meinem eigenen Kopf sprechen, der anscheinend keine 08/15 Form hat   . Auf den passt der Terra super, trägt nicht so auf der Veleno sitzt ein bisschen tiefer, ist allerdings auch etwas voluminöser. Verglichen mit anderen sind aber beide top.
> 
> Der Supersonic ist mir irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen. Den hatte ich aber vor Ewigkeiten schonmal und deshalb kanns sein, dass der auch gut passt!
> 
> ...


Was passt,das passt.Ab udn zu irren sich auch Verkäufer XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensei (27. Juli 2011)

So wieder zwei ausprobiert.

- Met Terra: Form nicht ganz so gut, sitzt zu weit oben auf (zwischen Ohr und Helm gut zwei Zentimeter Platz), Tragegefühl recht angenehm...
- Uvex Xp 100: Form ist Top und geht schön weit runter aber leider drückt er oben am Kopf...

Morgen sollte noch der Met Kaos und Velano Sim kommen.


Gruß Bensei


----------



## Bensei (27. Juli 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Probiere mal den hier:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/produkt/832f0736a1d64d93e9cca6193268c552/Met Predatore MTB-Helm XL.html
> 
> Ein Bekannter hat auch einen länglichen Kopf, bei dem hat er gepasst.



Der ist leider viel zu groß für meinen kleinen Kopf  (54.5 cm Umfang)


----------



## pefro (27. Juli 2011)

Bensei schrieb:


> Der ist leider viel zu groß für meinen kleinen Kopf  (54.5 cm Umfang)



Ich liege eher so bei 59cm. Die beste Erfahrung hatte ich eigentl. mit den Helmen (mal abgesehen davon, dass die Größen genauso unterschiedlich ausfallen, wie bei Klamotten, da könnte man sich die Messerei manchmal auch komplett sparen...) die am oberen Ende ihrer Größenangabe meinem Kopfumfang entsprachen. Also lieber einen 57-59 als einen 59-61. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht ausm Kopf, ob das bei Deinem relativ kleinen Kopfumfang machbar ist.

Bei Uvex gibts übrigens Helme, speziell für kleinere Kopfumfänge (Onys, oder so?) vielleicht wäre das ja was?

Viel Glück noch!
Peter


----------



## Sardic (27. Juli 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Ich liege eher so bei 59cm. Die beste Erfahrung hatte ich eigentl. mit den Helmen (mal abgesehen davon, dass die Größen genauso unterschiedlich ausfallen, wie bei Klamotten, da könnte man sich die Messerei manchmal auch komplett sparen...) die am oberen Ende ihrer Größenangabe meinem Kopfumfang entsprachen. Also lieber einen 57-59 als einen 59-61. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht ausm Kopf, ob das bei Deinem relativ kleinen Kopfumfang machbar ist.
> 
> Bei Uvex gibts übrigens Helme, speziell für kleinere Kopfumfänge (Onys, oder so?) vielleicht wäre das ja was?
> 
> ...


Onyx,sehr schmall geschnitten,passt oft Fraen,er ist sehr schmall.


----------



## BikeZebra (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo

661 Recon - definitiv für schmale/bzw. längliche Köpfe.

Der geht auch hinten etwas weiter runter - sitzt also nicht so "oben auf" 
Schön luftig ist er auch.


----------



## Bensei (29. Juli 2011)

Met Kaos: Form ok... sitzt leider unbequem (drückt oben mit den beiden Querstreben auf den Kopf)
Velano Sim: Form ok... sitzt leider unbequem (drückt oben mit den beiden Querstreben auf den Kopf)
Gefühlt sind die fast baugleich...

Bis jetzt war vom Tragegefühl der Mythos noch am besten... die Suche geht weiter.


----------



## Sardic (30. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt,MET ist ehr flach


----------



## Bikeschreck (30. Juli 2011)

Bensei schrieb:


> Met Kaos: Form ok... sitzt leider unbequem (drückt oben mit den beiden Querstreben auf den Kopf)
> Velano Sim: Form ok... sitzt leider unbequem (drückt oben mit den beiden Querstreben auf den Kopf)
> Gefühlt sind die fast baugleich...
> 
> Bis jetzt war vom Tragegefühl der Mythos noch am besten... die Suche geht weiter.



Wenn die Querstreben drücken, kann man an diesen nichts nachpolstern?


----------



## Bensei (1. August 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Wenn die Querstreben drücken, kann man an diesen nichts nachpolstern?



Hm das wäre noch eine Option! Hoffe mein Bike Shop kann mir da weiterhelfen. 
Mal sehen wann ich hin kann...


----------



## Bikeschreck (1. August 2011)

Giro hat bei seinen Helmen immer noch so dicke Klebepads(siehe Foto) dabei, vielleicht hat ja ein Händler so was übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kryz2 (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich krame mal diesen alten Thread aus. Vielleicht hat ja jemand aktuelle Tipps für mich.

Bin auf der Suche nach einen Helm, hatte noch nie einen und tu mir entsprechend schwer was optisch ansprechendes zu finden. Hinzu kommt das Problem der Kopfform. 
Ich war gestern mal im Laden um die Ecke die hatten von meinen Favoriten nur Giro Hex und Uvex Supersonic GT. Der Hex wirkt definitiv zu groß und pilzig, der Uvex sitzt etwas besser aber optisch viel zu hoch, zwischen Ohr und Helmkante waren gut 2cm Platz.

Gibt es keinen Helm der etwas tiefer sitzt und man nicht so affig aussieht? 

Im www hab ich noch Alpina Mythos und Kali Avita Stars Carbon gesehen, letzteren gibts zur Zeit günstig bei Brügelmann. 

Hat jemand mit ähnlichen Problemen Erfahrungen noch Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß kryz


----------



## rabofrank (22. März 2012)

kryz2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich krame mal diesen alten Thread aus. Vielleicht hat ja jemand aktuelle Tipps für mich.
> 
> ...



Habe den mir zugelegt und bin top zufrieden damit.
Gibt es auch in den verschiedensten Farben.
http://www.testberichte.de/p/rudy-project-tests/sterling-testbericht.html


----------



## kryz2 (22. März 2012)

Vielen Dank. 
Vielleicht hätte ich das noch dazu schreiben sollen, ich steh nicht so auf diese Race-Tropfen Form die hinten hochgeht, suche eher einen All Mountain/Cross Country Helm.


----------



## Jocki (22. März 2012)

Kask sitzt bei länglichen ovalen Köpfen sehr gut, aber die haben halt auch nur "Racehelme" im Programm


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (22. März 2012)

Habe den Alpina Spice L.E. und der passt perfekt zu meiner eher länglichen Kopfform. Baut sehr niedrig, ist gut belüftet und preislich absolut im Rahmen


----------



## Bensei (22. März 2012)

So hatte seit dem letzen Besuch hier ca. 20+ Helme auf meinem Schmalen/Ovalen besonders geformten Schädel und bin seit 4 Wochen Besitzer eines UVEX supersonic lx black mat (2012) Kopfumfang 52 - 57 cm. Hatte schon den ein oder anderen Einsatz und er ist einfach super.

Hatte auch noch die beiden unten aufgeführten Uvex und alle drei passten recht gut, so war es am Ende nur eine Frage der Farbe 
Uvex Supersonic rs, white-dark silver-black (2011) Größe 52-57 cm
Uvex Supersonic cc, black-white Größe 52-57 cm

Kannst dir die ja mal Anschauen! 
Alle anderen Helme (reiche ich nach) sahen einfach viel zu pilzig aus und hatten 2-5cm Abstand vom Ohr.


----------



## kryz2 (22. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Ich hatte ja den Supersonic GT probiert und der saß mir eigentlich zu hoch, viel unterschied wird da zu lx, rs oder cc nicht sein? Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Helmgrößen aus? Ich hatte den 52-58 probiert und der war etwas zu klein, wenn ich den Nächstgrößeren nehme, kommt der dann weiter runter oder bezieht sich das nur auf den Umfang?


----------



## Sardic (22. März 2012)

kryz2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.
> 
> Ich hatte ja den Supersonic GT probiert und der saß mir eigentlich zu hoch, viel unterschied wird da zu lx, rs oder cc nicht sein? Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Helmgrößen aus? Ich hatte den 52-58 probiert und der war etwas zu klein, wenn ich den Nächstgrößeren nehme, kommt der dann weiter runter oder bezieht sich das nur auf den Umfang?


cc/gt=matt
rs= gläzend

Mann kann den Supersonic tiefer ziehen,bzw innen drinne das gestell kann man tieferzeiehn .


----------



## Bikeschreck (24. März 2012)

kryz2 schrieb:


> Im www hab ich noch Alpina Mythos und Kali Avita Stars Carbon gesehen, letzteren gibts zur Zeit günstig bei Brügelmann.


Mein Sohn hatte einen etwas grösseren Giro, doch das war ein Auslaufmodell. Der Nachfolger passte für längliche Kopfform nicht mehr. Als der Giro defekt war, besorgte uns die Besitzerin des Bikeladens einen Ersatz. Es ist der Alpina Mythos(Gr. XL).
Meine Empfehlung ist, in soviel wie möglichen Bikeläden Helme probieren. Oder den Mythos einfach bestellen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (26. März 2012)

kann mich hier nur anschließen die alpina passen auf längliche Köpfe ideal...suche allerdings selber jetzt einen neuen meiner ist nach einem schweren sturz nicht mehr sicher...dachte jetzt vom aussehen an sowas wie Giro Hex u.s.w. aber scheint ja nicht so der knüller zu sein mit nem Eierkopf wie ich ihn "trage"... also noch vorschläge aus der aktuellen 2012er reihe?


----------



## Dotterbart (1. Juli 2015)

Der Thread taucht bei google bei entsprechenden Suchbegriffen auf, deshalb hol ich ihn noch mal hoch und empfehle, den IXS Trail RS zu probieren.
War für mich selbst das Ende einer langen Suche. Endlich mal ein Helm, mit dem ich nicht ausseh wie Toad von Supermario.


----------



## Rieselhilfe (15. Juli 2015)

Moin Dotterbart!

Jep, genau so bin ich hierher gekommen 

Tatsächlich ist mein Kopf nun nicht wirklich soooo eierförmig, aber das scheint ein grundsätzliches Problem laut Frau Fahrrad Franz zu sein.

Ich suche meinen ersten Helm und bin fasziniert, WIE schlecht die Dinger passen. O.k., muss wohl Abstriche machen, denn es sind halt keine Motorradhelme. Aber dennoch, es scheint weitgehend nur eine Kopfform zu geben.

Deine Empfehlung werde ich jetzt auch direkt mal testen, aber so langsam bin ich es leid, dauernd Pakete zurück zu schicken. Und es gibt leider nicht so viele Läden hier in der Umgebung.

Um eine ungefähre Vorstellung zu haben, welcher wäre den an zweiter Stelle bei Dir? Bzw. wie gut hat Dir (falls je probiert) Uvex Stivo gepasst? Tatsächlich wäre das bis dato meine Wahl, aber ungerne.

Dank Dir und Grüße!


----------



## filiale (2. Oktober 2016)

gibt es hier neue erkenntnisse bzgl. helmempfehlungen ?


----------



## filiale (4. Oktober 2016)

Da hier kein Input kommt, mal etwas von mir. Ich habe eine Menge emails an die bekannten großen Hersteller (Alpina, Uvex, Giro, Bell, Met, Scott, Spezialeis, Kask) geschickt und angefragt, welches Modell sie für längliche ovale Kopfformen aus ihrem Portfolio anbieten.

Anbei das Feedback der Helmumfrage:

Kask
1. Our Vertigo helmet fits long and oval shaped heads the best. I would recommend looking for one of our Vertigo helmets.

2. Giro
We do suggest to try on the helmets for the best fit. Everyone varies in size and shape, so we do not guarantee fit. We do have a distributor in the area you may contact for local retailers. Please see below their information. Thanks.

3. Bell
We also own Giro Helmets and those helmets are made more for oval heads. Try one of those on and see what you think!
Thank you,

4. Alpina
Probieren Sie doch bitte mal den D-Alto oder den Valparola RC.

5. Scott
Bitte wenden Sie sich an Ihren/einen SCOTT-Händler in Ihrer Nähe. Gerne wird er Sie ausführlich beraten und unsere Modelle aufzeigen. Auch für Preise, Liefertermine, Bestellungen, etc. ist der SCOTT-Händler Ihr richtiger Ansprechpartner.

6. Specialeis
danke für dein Interesse an unseren Helmen. Ich habe auch einen schmalen und eher länglichen Kopf, komme mit unseren Helmen sehr gut zurecht (ohne Ausnahme). Es gibt für den europäischen Markt nur eine Form. Am besten, du testest beim Händler mal ein paar Modelle. Bei deinem lokalen Specialized-Händler kannst du dich vor Ort beraten lassen.


----------



## jcsn2001 (8. März 2017)

Ich hatte mir gerade Mal nen POC Trabec bestellt, weil ich das Design mag. Leider für Oval eher weniger geeignet. Ich probiere Mal weiter...Vllt gibt es ja nen passenden AM/Enduro Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (8. März 2017)

Ich kann dir den Uvex Quattro Pro empfehlen, sitzt extrem gut, zumindest auf meinem langen recht schmalen Kopf.


----------



## jcsn2001 (9. März 2017)

den schaue ich mir als nächstes an. Habe nun einen IXS Trail EVO bestellt.


----------



## Kofure (4. April 2018)

Gibt es mittlerweile noch ein paar neue Empfehlungen für eher schmale/längliche Köfpe? Der Versuch einen beim lokalen Bikedealer zu finden war relativ erfolglos


----------



## baxxter (5. April 2018)

Bin mit dem Bell 4Forty Mips sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht ist das eine Option für dich.


----------



## CM_Christopher (14. Juni 2018)

Hi, ich wollte auch mal meine 2cents dazuwerfen.

Kurz zu mir: Ich hab nen recht schmalen Kopf mit einer relativ hohen Stirn, Kopfumfang 57,5cm
Ich hab bis jetzt auch schon gut ein paar Helme auf gehabt und wollte meine Erfahrungen mit diesen mit euch Teilen.

> Scott Stego // Baut recht hoch, daher für eine hohe Stirn ungeeignet, umschließt den Kopf so lala... eher für breite Köpfe. 9/10 Pilzig

> Uvex Finale // (Die MTB version es gibt komischerweise zwei). Auch ehre für einen breiten Kopf jedoch ist die Stirn-situation etwas besser trotzdem gibt es bei weitem bessere Helme für die Kopfform. 6/10 Pilzig

> *MET Lupo //* Für mich echt der hammer wenns um die Breite geht baut er Extrem schmal und auch bei meinem recht schmalen Gesicht sieht er echt klasse aus, das einzige problem ist das er etwas höher Baut daher für meine Stirn eher ungeeignet, wenn ihr jedoch eine eher niedrige Stirn habt kann ich den echt absolut empfehlen!!! 1/10 Pilzig

> Fox Damen Flux // (Ja ich hab einen Frauenhelm ausprobiert). Sehr ähnlich wie der Scott Stego auch auf jeden fall eher was für breite Köpfe. 8/10 Pilzig

> SevenIDP M2 Design // Ganz i.O. jedoch baut dieser auch eher breit daher nicht meine empfehlung. 7/10 Pilzig

> *IXS Trail RS Evo* // Derzeit für mich mein Favorit umschließt den Kopf wirklich super gut da er sehr niedrig baut, *mega bequem*, er geht am Hinterkopf und an der Stirn schön weit runter, baut auch ähnlich wie der MET Lupo schön schmal jedoch könnte das design m.E. an den Seiten deutlich schmaler sein meine Empfehlung für euch die eine etwas höhere Stirn haben. 3/10 Pilzig.

Das sind derzeit alle die ich getestet habe, ich hab noch derzeit im rennen (im Versand) // SixSixOne Recon, Met Parabellum, Exclusky und den Cratoni Alltrack wenn diese Angekommen sind werde ich diese ebenfalls bewerten.

ps. ich hoffe das der Parabellum genau so schön schmal ist wie der Lupo jedoch den Kopf besser umschließt 

Hoffe es hat euch ein wenig geholfen 
Chris.


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Juni 2018)

gefunden... https://twitter.com/uniwatch/status/433967335158726657


----------



## buddy. (30. September 2018)

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm. Da meine Kopfform schmal/oval mit hoher Stirn ist, habe ich ähnliche Probleme wie viele hier.

Meine Erfahrungen bei der Helmsuche möchte ich gerne mit euch teilen:

Aktuell habe ich einen *Alpina D-Alto* - schöner Helm, sitzt aber eher hoch und erinnert deshalb zu stark an einen Pilz. Meistens setze ich eine breite Fahrradbrille auf. Das kaschiert das Problem etwas.

*Uvex Quatro Pro*

Sehr kleiner Helm und sitzt dementsprechend eng am Kopf. Baut auch nicht so breit wie der D-Alto. Leider sitzt er auch sehr weit oben und ist mir insgesammt zu eng, so dass kein Tuch mehr darunter passt.

Fazit: vielleicht später in einer Nummer größer nochmal testen


*iXS Trail RS EVO*

Umschließt den Kopf gut und geht weiter nach unten als der UVEX. Die Form gefällt mir, speziell vom Schild, nicht so gut. Auch kann man das Schild nicht bewegen. Die Gurte waren immer leicht verdreht und der Verschluss war eher an der Seite.

Fazit: Gute Passform, aber wegen den Gurten und dem Schild nicht erste Wahl


*POC Tectal *

Umschließt den Kopf sehr schön und geht schön weit nach unten. Das Gesamtbild ist eher eine Kugel als ein Pilz. Insgesamt eine sehr großer Helm. Leider kann man auch hier das Schild nicht bewegen und zwischen Kopf und Helm ist nach oben hin relativ viel Luft.  Die Passform ist aber fast perfekt. Man braucht fast keinen Verschluss mehr.

Fazit: Vielleicht nochmal eine Nummer kleiner testen. Leider sehr teuer und schlecht lieferbar


*Kask Rex*

Wenig bekannt, aber aktuell mein Favorit. Liegt wie der UVEX relativ nah an, baut aber breiter und geht weiter nach unten. Dadurch wirkt er nicht so oben draufgesetzt. Sitzt nicht so fest wie der POC, aber immer noch sehr gut und lässt sich auch gut anpassen.

Fazit: Aktuell mein Favorit.


Nächste Woche kommen noch Specialized Ambush, Troy Lee Designs A2 und O'Neal Defender 2.0 Silver. Dann werde ich mich wahrscheinlich entscheiden...


----------



## uphillking (2. Oktober 2018)

Zur deiner Info: ...sowohl am ixs als auch am poc lässt sich das Visier (Schild) verstellen (bewegen). Man muss nur die Verschraubung etwas lösen.


----------



## patrick78 (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab den Alpina carapax.
Für meinen länglichen Kopf prima.
Hatte damals die eurobike genutzt verschiedene helme zu probieren.


----------



## Stompy (4. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem kenne ich, bei mir kommt dazu dass mein Kopf eher klein ist. 
Gut passen Specialized Propero, Alpina Mythos und Scott Vivo. 
Liegt aber auch an der passenden Größe. Wenn der Helm eng anliegt sieht er weniger nach Pilz aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

